# L7A1 ammo!



## Deaf Smith (May 19, 2009)

Well a friend (maybe we will see) gave me a box of L7A1 9mm ammo. Supposed to be 50,000 PSI subgun ammo. From the internet they say it works fine in Glocks.

I intend to chrono it and I'll let you know, presuming I survive, how fast it goes.

I'll use a Glock 17 and 19 for the test, and a face shield.

Deaf


----------



## searcher (May 19, 2009)

Better use a remote setup.


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2009)

Good lord thats a hot round to run through a Glock.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 20, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Good lord thats a hot round to run through a Glock.


 
Word is it makes 1400 fps from a Glock 19. For a 124 grain slug that's .357 mangum power. Gonna be fun this weekend!

Deaf


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2009)

MMmmHmmm.   

I think I'll just stand over here (20 states away oughtta do it) if that's OK with you.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 23, 2009)

Well the Glock 17 didn't blow up.

It kicked a bit more but the cartridge cases looked fine.

My chrono would not work with florecent lights (indoor range, cloudy day.)

But it was no biggie.

Hope Memoral day I can use the chrono.

Deaf


----------



## Grenadier (May 24, 2009)

Winchester Ranger +P+ 127 grain JHP is supposed to generate 42.5 kpsi, so it's not entirely surprising that you were able to run subgun ammo through your Glock safely.  At the same time, I gotta admire your guts.  I doubt anyone is going to ask "brass, or paper mache`?"  


If someone wants that kind of performance, though, it can be safely done, using the right powders.  I can actually get around that velocity (1375 fps from my Glock 34) with Vihtavuori 3N38 powder (hard to find), while keeping things at the 35 kpsi SAAMI limit for a 124 grain jacketed bullet.  

Once this reloading components crisis passes on by, I'll fire up the ol' Dillon RL550B again.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 24, 2009)

Grenadier,

Maybe you can get what you want now. Try this place:

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/

Deaf


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 25, 2009)

Chrono time!!!!

Well just got back from the range.

L7A1 ammo, head stamp 91. Red primer seal. Nato + inside circle mark.

The temp. was at least 87 degrees. Humidity was near 90 percent. 

No wind to speak of.

Distance from my chrono was 10 ft.

I first fired 5 rounds of PMC .22 lr from my Ruger .22 as a check. Average of 1175 fps, which is right on the money for my 16 inch bbl. 22. rifle.

I then fired five rounds of L7A1 ammo from my Glock 17 with a Bar-Sto barrel. The barrel has conventional rifling and thus expect about 5 percent less velocity than with the polygon Glock barrel. 

The five rounds came out at:

1356 fps
1329 fps
1352 fps
1349 fps
1347 fps.

For an average of 1346.6 fps. Expect 1400 from a Glock (and that is just what I've read by others who chronoed from their Glocks.)

Now NATO 124gr FMJ can be expected to make 1250 at the most from a Glock 17, even with the polygon barrel. So the average of 1346 is at least 100 fps higher than Nato (and that ain't hay.)

I have the five empties. Primers show no pressure signs. The case head stamping is quite clear and the cases are totally and absolutely reloadable.

The cases landed 8 to 9 feet from the gun. It did kick a bit more and at the mouth of each case is a small dent. So the slide velocities are higher for sure.

Now what to do with this ammo? Use it when one needs penetration. The jackets are steel, not copper, and thus better for penetration (but no.. it ain't no armor piercing ammo, ok.)

But its head and shoulders above any FMJ for getting into cars without opening the door.

Deaf


----------



## Grenadier (May 25, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> For an average of 1346.6 fps. Expect 1400 from a Glock (and that is just what I've read by others who chronoed from their Glocks.)




Excellent consistency, if anything.  Since you're not seeing any overpressure signs, that's certainly encouraging.  At least your Glock isn't going to end up like one of Clark's (another fellow Glocktalker) do.  



> Now what to do with this ammo? Use it when one needs penetration. The jackets are steel, not copper, and thus better for penetration (but no.. it ain't no armor piercing ammo, ok.)




Most likely, it's a really mild steel, so that they won't have to worry about barrel erosion.  

If I recall correctly, I still have those steel jacketed Sellier and Bellot rounds in my closet somewhere.  These are 115 grain loads that fly out at 1340 fps from my Glock 17, and came in the grey and red boxes, instead of the grey, green, and yellow boxes.  Let me see what I can find...


----------



## Grenadier (May 25, 2009)

Ah, here we go...  Quality isn't too good, but you can see the Sellier and Bellot round's steel jacket (versus the copper jacketed round next to it), along with the red lacquer / sealant.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 25, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Excellent consistency, if anything. Since you're not seeing any overpressure signs, that's certainly encouraging. At least your Glock isn't going to end up like one of Clark's (another fellow Glocktalker) do.


 
What did his gun do? Case blowout where the lack of chamber support is on Glocks? Or crack the barrel?

Thanks,

Deaf


----------



## chinto (May 26, 2009)

I would consult a VERY VERY good GUNSMITH before I shot any SMG load 9MM ammo out of ANY pistol!!!

but im a few states away.. I should be safe!


----------



## Grenadier (May 26, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> What did his gun do? Case blowout where the lack of chamber support is on Glocks? Or crack the barrel?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Deaf


 
Remember the user Clark Magnuson?  His job was to essentially pressure test all sorts of guns, and he'd work up some nuclear-level handloads (primarily with Alliant Power Pistol powder).  If there was something that could have broken, rest assured, he probably did it.


----------

